# Irritated eyelids? please HELP!!



## MACreation (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a problem with my eyelids sometimes. 
I wear contacts and i touch my eyelids but not excessively, just when i get stressed i touch my face but in a way anyone would. I have dry skin on my eyelids after washing my face. I work with money all day at work. In heat, or stress my eyelids get little bumps on them and iritated by the touch and by my own tears. Also where I work it isn't ventillated at all...just stale air. Sometimes just for no reason before i go to bed i notice they appeared. Is there a eye treatment-cream- something to help?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 5, 2006)

Another thread discussing part of your problem, please do a forum search before starting new threads.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40138


----------

